# New rescue dog's food aggression towards other dogs



## Chopstixarefun (Sep 20, 2016)

New rescue dogs severe Food aggression

I recently took in a severely neglected rescue dog. He is approximately 2 years old. After some intensive vet visits, he is slowly progressing, and expected to make a full recovery. He gets along with my pack of six other rescues just fine until food is brought into the equation. He is not aggressive towards people at all if anything he is still quite afraid of them, he is only aggressive towards the other dogs. He seems to work himself into a frenzy over food, we have tried the sit and wait to feed him until he had calmed down but as soon as he eats his food he wants everyone else's we've tried blocking but he is so intense, also we cannot put a collar on him, he had an imbedded collar and is still healing. I don't want to feed him separately, I want him to be part the pack, although we have been having to feed him by himself for the time being because of the fighting. Any suggestions?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Feeding separately isn't the end of the world. Really it's a minor inconvenience at best. 

It's not uncommon for neglected dogs to have severe food issues because they're used to having to fight for every scrap they can get to stay alive.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

yes management does teach by doing, positive skills.. when you set up a safe environment feeding separately in a secure area that doesn't provoke food aggressive behaviors they are learning positive skills and experiences about meal time and food. Your also teaching positive interaction skills between you and your pup. My pup was food aggressive by nature at 3.5 months old, resource guarder.. Crazy thing was he could sit and do the treat training with the other dogs but become the most dangerous once the treats were done.. ??? pretty much like he look at the others in the group of dogs and blame them for the treats being gone.. he was so trigger reactive about food.. All out interaction of going to safe places and safe routines for food was positive to learn from and want to follow my directions, able to learn come with me, follow me out of sensitive situations to safety for everyone. So it's good to teach them how to be safe when it comes to food.. he learned his own self control, and boundaries of no touching the other dogs, and the ability to leave situations over time and now nothing bothers him. He let it go to not feel it's necessary.. it's worth taking the time to set them to feel safe...


----------

